# Spring Photos of TJ!



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Now that it's spring and warming up I'm trying to always remember to bring my camera w/me to the barn! It's a cheap, lousy digital camera and I'm always there at sundown so it's lousy light , but hopefully I can get some decent shots! TJ's blown most of his winter coat, I'll just have to shave off his beard and clean up his legs. I cannot wait to give him a good bath as well!! :wink:

Anyhoo...few shots from yesterday.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, he is gorgeous! I just love his long mane, what a handsome boy.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He has such a noble profile! I love the "beard", mine has that going on too :lol:

Does TJ ever grow the Friesian mustache? I met a horse in the Netherlands with a whopper, and was told that its not uncommon. I keep wondering if Wikke will start sporting one in the winters as he grows older.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sara said:


> He has such a noble profile! I love the "beard", mine has that going on too :lol:
> 
> Does TJ ever grow the Friesian mustache? I met a horse in the Netherlands with a whopper, and was told that its not uncommon. I keep wondering if Wikke will start sporting one in the winters as he grows older.


The "handle bar" mustache. No, he doesn't, but I would love him, too! It's considered "good luck"!!!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd never heard of the mustache before but looked it up, gypsy vanners get them too. Here is a pic 







http://www.sevenevansranch.com/Lucknew1.jpg


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

oops don't know what happened there, here is a link
Friesian Stallion and Gypsy Vanner Stallion Services

scroll down till you get to the vanner stallion, in some of the pics you can see his curly mustache, very weird!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Whoa, that one's huge! I have to post a picture of Mark's stash now. Its not nearly THAT big though! 
Flickr Photo Download: Friesian mustache


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, very pretty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

TJ looks great. He is one handsome boy

The pictures you toke were pretty good. keep up the good work


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

aw, he is so gorgeous, im gonna cut hi smane off and glue it to duchess's you wont mind will you? lol


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Vanner and Friesian mustaches crack me up. Keegan gets one too.

Your boy is SO cute. I want a Friesian of my own please?!

I've had my eye on one in Cali for a long time, he's a ster gelding. 32 grand. Maybe next paycheck. 

I've saved this photo in my folders FOREVER because I crack up so hard when I see it.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

LOL
Ok, I seriously may have to make that my avatar. :lol:


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Whew! He is absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## cmrtoner (Feb 16, 2009)

omg he's gorgeous!

LOL to the moustaches...i have a gypsy and he has a pretty big one, and his fav. thing to do is get it wet and then wipe it all over my face


----------



## Chausser (Nov 25, 2008)

We had a 3 year old standardbred with a mustache... not quite as wild as those ones though lol.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a gorgeous horse! Stunning!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

he's gorgeous. He has a noble face 
Is he yours??
The photo's aren't too bad.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Tayz said:


> he's gorgeous. He has a noble face
> Is he yours??
> The photo's aren't too bad.


Yes, he's all mine!!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Handful of pictures from this past mid-week.  We had some blustery, chilly days here, hence my get up. TJ usually -- unless he's in the back field -- meets me upon arrival, then waits for me to set my stuff down in the barn to come get him! 

"Hi, mom!"










"What'cha got in them pockets?"


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

MirrorStage2009 said:


> Now that it's spring and warming up I'm trying to always remember to bring my camera w/me to the barn! It's a cheap, lousy digital camera and I'm always there at sundown so it's lousy light , but hopefully I can get some decent shots! TJ's blown most of his winter coat, I'll just have to shave off his beard and clean up his legs. I cannot wait to give him a good bath as well!! :wink:
> 
> Anyhoo...few shots from yesterday.


Nice photos! I remember background views like this when I lived in West Milford, NJ. 

Some of the best trails up in northern NJ.


----------

